# Kelley- anyone else having customer service problems?



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Have been having issues also. Called all week for some queen cell cups and can't get no one to answer the phone. I ordered from Dadant instead.


----------



## cheryl1

Their customer service is horrible. It took me nearly two weeks to reach them about an order, and that included leaving messages and sending emails. I won't be ordering from them again


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Crazy! I always use to order of a morning and often times would get the product the next evening. I wonder what is going on??


----------



## wirenut501

kelleybees was bought by Frandsen Corp in sept 2014,could be part of the problem.


----------



## burns375

wirenut501 said:


> kelleybees was bought by Frandsen Corp in sept 2014,could be part of the problem.


The same people are still there that have worked for the company for many many years. I was onsite 2 weeks ago and they are extremely busy. I couldn't believe how many hundreds of orders I saw, being packed and waiting for shipment. Not enough staff to keep up. I know thats not an excuse. 

If you want to get somethign done for any matter or reason, call the person. Email and text only go so far. I would avoid email and call them directly during normal bussiness hours. They are close sunday and only open saturday morning. 

Monday - Friday 7:00 am - 5:00 pm CST
Saturday 7:30 am - 12:00 CST (Except October, November & December)
Sunday Closed


----------



## scbtex

I've tried calling, but it does no good if they don't pick up the phone. I waited on the automated hold for 15+ minutes the other day, and tried this morning during their open hours.

Their credit card processing does work, however. That went through immediately, unlike my messages. Everyone's got their priorities, I guess.


----------



## cheryl1

Yeah, calling didn't really work. I finally put my phone on speaker and watched a movie till someone picked up. Took over an hour


----------



## cmcpherson

I'm done with Kelly Bees myself.
I spent 3 weeks calling and emailing about missing/damaged items in an order that took almost a month to be delivered.
I've still not received any correspondence.
I left my last VM with them today informing them of my $600 order placed with a competitor.


----------



## scbtex

I finally got responses to my phone messages and e-mails. At least I didn't have to get the credit card company to do a chargeback.


----------



## Mountain Man

Same here and with several members of our club, we went to old faithful Clay at Dadant for immediate service!!!!

Steve


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper

Have had great service for years. Now you can not get them to answer the phone. Luckily the items I was needing could be supplied by another vender. 

Robert


----------



## dixiebooks

I was beginning to wonder if they are even in business. I placed an order for foundationless frames on the morning of 1 Jun and received a computerized acknowledgement but have received no indication of shipping date or when it would ship. Sent a message later that same day, no answer. Phoned today and literally ran the battery on the phone dead while being on hold. I called back and pressed 7 to "check on an order". Got a recording - No big surprise. I left a message but have no expectation of a speedy return call. I am quickly becoming disenchanted with Kelley. I need the frames quickly. If it will be a while before they get shipped, I need to know that so I can purchase some locally to get me by while I wait on the Kelley order.

I just got off the phone with a rep there. He said the order is "being shipped". I asked what that means. Have it BEEN shipped or is it still waiting? He said the order "is being processed". OK, so in other words, they haven't even packed it yet.

Now I'm gonna have to get some "locally" (not really local but within driving distance) to tide me over and that dealer is closed today, so it will be tomorrow before I can go. I just hope he will have what I need in stock.

I am left wishing Mann Lake had frames designed specifically for foundationless. Either way, I think Kelley is unfortunately off my supplier list.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

To bad I remember as a teen driving there to get equipment. Great people, great service. Now.... I go to Mann lake.


----------



## mythomane

Used to be top notch. Not anymore. I put in an order for 3 3 lbs. packages on a whim. Only received one a week later, and it was more like 2 lbs. No tracking number given either. Called them. Put on hold for 30 minutes. Then they refunded my money a few days later. Never again. Its a shame. Used to be a great company.


----------



## dixiebooks

My packages arrived late on Friday, the 5th. I wish Kelley had better communication. If they would add a tracking number immediately to the online record of your transaction, that would be a big plus.

(I had started to put a review of the frames here but decided to do that in a different thread.)


----------



## GKBees

I have had terrible service from Kelley. Put an order in close to 4 weeks ago and still have not received it. After multiple calls and hours of waiting for someone to answer the call, I was told that there were a few items on back order? Not sure why because when I put my order in online status was in stock. 

Also have experienced faulty outer covers purchased from Kelley. Joints were not glued only stapled and the metal cover did not wrap the top corners so as it rained the wood expanded out. I had to call multiple times and sent pics via email. Again terrible customer service.
I'm convinced they are under staffed and behind on technology with there website/online ordering or inventory is completely messed up. They obviously don't put customer service as a top priority in the company.
They lost me as a customer. I will definitely support the locals.
Oh by the way still waiting for my order.


----------



## snl

Kelley JUST (within the last couple of days) had a very big change in the top management. Jenny Everett, the President of Kelley Bees, is no longer with Kelley. It will be interesting to see how well the new management responds.


----------



## hilreal

Yes, ordered 30 shallow frames in January. When I got around to putting them together, I had 3 different types, 2 shallow and 1 medium. Have called and sent emails and been promised for 2 months that the order would be corrected. Flow will be over soon. Lost a faithful customer to Dadant and ML.


----------



## hilreal

I just hope there is a live human rep at the HAS meeting.....


----------



## rjwil24600

I will NEVER buy from Kelly's again. I ordered 3 Italian queens from Kelly's at a cost of $85.00, They sent the queens out using the regular mail service, not overnight or using two day mail. Well, the package got lost and I did not receive them until 7 days later. I needed the queens so I sprayed them with a little sugar water to rehydrate, placed them in the hives checked two days later and all three queens were dead, I called Kelly's to inform them of their mistake of using regular mail and all the stressed queens died. Customer Service stated that it was my fault and Kelly's was not going to replace, I will NEVER, NEVER buy anything from Kelly's again...............


----------

